# Mare and foal.



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

What a cutie pie! And I have to comment, mama looks amazing! I love how muscled she is, especially considering she just gave birth!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I was gonna say the same thing. Mum looks amazing! And baby is a real cutie pie!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

oh so cute!!!!  I love the baby's white marking. the mum's looks great!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

So cute! mom looks good for just having a baby!

and I have to add, that paint that is in 2 of the pictures, is STUNNING!!!

Is he/she yours?


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah, the paint is mine. thanks


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

And the paint is a she !


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What an adorable little baby horse! Congrats! That paint is a stunner!:shock:


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_What a stunning little girl. She's adorable.. But I can't take my eyes off the paint! What a beaut!_


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Aww, she is absolutely adorable. I love her face marking. Her mama also is quite a stunner.

I also have to agree on that paint, beautiful markings.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Beautiful! I love her marking it looks like a comma, or apostrophe!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She's so adorable, aww!  *drools from the cuteness* hehe. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

awww, thanks guys.


----------

